# Viper-X strings



## Viper-X

Hi, this is Jesse Berthold, owner of Viper-X custom strings, I have seen quite of few inquiries on how to contact me about my strings, Here is the info.

(216)513-1375--cell.

(Archery talk will not allow me to post my website, but it is: viperxstrings) You know the rest.


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg




----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jesse. Have fun here.


----------



## Deerslayer25

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bronion30

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12

welcome to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## jrmysell

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

